#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Top  MBA Universities in UK-  Best Universities in UK for MBA

## lovejain

_Hi!  This is Shivi, an education expert for  education in USA.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all   students need to know before you plan to study in USA_

*Top  MBA Universities in UK*

Pursuing Management studies in US universities is a dream for many  student.Explore  this article to know about the courses offered in US  for Management Studies.

As we all know UK comes second after US in terms of quality education , so one can think of doing MBA from a reputed institution in UK.

*Rank
*
*University Name
*
*Description And Statistics
*

# 1
*London Business School* 

London Business School was founded in 1964. The programe offered   are MBA, Masters in Finance, Sloan   Fellowship, PhD Programme, Executive MBA , EMBA-Global,   Dubai-London Executive MBA . The core   courses cover the following areas Investments, Corporate Finance,   Accounting .Most part-time participants are fully sponsored by   their companies, and the remainder typically receive substantial   financial support from their employers.

# 2
*University  Of* *London*
The London School of Economics and Political Science   (LSE) is a world class centre for its   concentration of teaching and research across the full range of   the social, political and economic sciences.  The Programme are   offered Master of Science (MSc), Master of Arts (MA)
  Master of Laws (LLM), Master of Public   Administration (MPA), Master of   Philosophy (MPhil), Master of Research (MRes) and various   postgraduate diplomas.

# 3
*Cranfield* *University*
Cranfield School of Management was Founded in 1967. It is part of Cranfield University, renowned for its high quality postgraduate teaching and research and its strong links to industry and business.Management School in the UK (FT Executive Education Survey 2008) for executive education, we offer innovative, highly stimulating and challenging programmes to meet your individual needs.

# 4
*University Of Oxford*

It Established in 1996, the Saïd Business School is one of Europe's  fastest growing and most prestigious management schools. The Core  courses offered by the Saïd Business School are Finance, Decision  Science, Financial Reporting, Strategy, Managerial Economics, Developing  Effective Managers, Operations Management.

# 5
*University of Cambridge*

Judge Business School's management studies began life in 1954 in   the Engineering Department of the University of Cambridge. In   1991 generous benefactions from Sir Paul and Lady Judge, together   with the Monument Trust, provided the funds for the construction   of a building for the newly formed business school. Architect   John Outram was appointed to the project and work on the building   was completed in August 1995. . 

# 6
*University Of     Warwick*


    WBS was the first institution in the United Kingdom to be accredited  by the US-based AACSB International. We first gained accreditation in  1999. Warwick Business School is a leading thought-developer and  innovator, in the top one per cent of global business schools. Our  students come from 148 countries to learn at undergraduate, masters, MBA

# 7
*University Of* 
*Manchester*

Manchester Business School University of Manchester Was Founded in 1824.  The Programme offered are International Business, Finance and  Economics, International Management, International Management with  American Business Studies, Management, Management (Accounting and  Finance), Management (Decision Science), Management (Human Resources) etc.

# 8
*University of* *Strathclyde* 

University of Strathclyde - Strathclyde Business School was Founded in  1890. The School has earned a reputation for innovation in business and  management education and pioneered developments in undergraduate  teaching, the MBA and the Doctorate of Business Administration. 

# 9
*Lancaster University*
*Management School*

University’s founding over 40 years ago, LUMS’ faculty and   students have worked at the boundaries of knowledge and practice,   challenging conventional wisdom and contributing to future best   practice.  LUMS is a diverse school, combining both general   and specialist undergraduate and postgraduate taught programmes   in business, management, accounting, finance and economics, with   a large doctoral programme.

# 10
*Henley Buisness School*

HBS Based in the UK, and one of   Europe's largest full-service business schools, we are also one   of the very few international business schools to hold triple   accredited status from the major US, European and UK bodies   (AMBA, EQUIS,   AACSB). We offer a wide range of   postgraduate business programmes in areas ranging from accounting   and finance to marketing and management, from economic   development and international business to real estate and   planning.








  Similar Threads: Can anyone suggest top universities and intake for spring in different universities for Master's degree in abroad? Top Universities in USA - Best Universities in USA for Higher Education List of Government Universities in Australia - Government Universities in Australia Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price Australian universities - Universities in Australia - University of australia

----------


## vrishtisingh

Thanks very much for this useful information...keep it up...

----------


## amydecia

Hello Guys,

Thanks for sharing such a great information about United Kingdom Universities. I am in 2nd year of my Bachelor degree (B.Sc-IT). Now, i want to do study in abroad. So, suggest me some immigration Universities or colleges there.
____________________________

information technology engineering in GGI

----------


## michellepinto

Great post. What is the eligibility criteria to get into these colleges and what exams do we need to give for the same?

----------


## muskan sidhu

i m living in london from last 17 years nd i must say dat here's education is superrrbbbbb.....

----------


## jimmi rawat

i am jyoti rawat , studying in 3rd year engineering, want to do M.B.A. from london plss tell me the colleges and fees

----------

